
“The Ethnic List” - heezo
So, here&#x27;s an interesting tid-bit. I just got an email from Google. I began the interview process with them last year, but stopped in order to pursue other opportunities. Well, they sent me a survey today, to see how they can do better with the interview process.<p>Welp...they didn&#x27;t BCC everyone on the list. They CC&#x27;d everyone. Which means that we see all 500 people that this was going to. Much to my surprise, all of the rejects were &quot;ethnic&quot;.<p>That is all.<p>(This is more of a &#x27;lol&#x27; that an angry rant)
======
insoluble
Either that, or each ethnic block was given a customised email in a funny
attempt at "localisation" \-- not that I really believe such to be the case.

------
heezo
At least they're trying...amirite?

